# Samsung 2233ZR Extremes Ghosting bei 3D Vision?!



## unti20 (14. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab seit ca. 5 Monaten ein 3D Vision Kit von nVidia.

Es läuft eigentlich alles sehr rund, doch mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich die Tiefe höher als 15 % stelle, der Ghostingeffekt drastisch zunimmt, laut anderen Forenbeiträgen über google habe ich gelesen dass dies beim 2233ZR Monitorbedingt sein soll und innerhalb der Serie sehr viele unterschied sein sollen. Kann das zufällig jemand bestätigen?

Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte dass das Monitorbedingt sein sollte, dann wäre jetzt die Frage ob ich nicht doch einen neuen kaufen sollte, besonders da es ja jetzt Full HD Monitore gibt und die 1600er Auflösung für meine 2 GTX480er doch etwas low ist...

Welchen dieser Monitore:


Acer GD245HQ 

LG W2363D

Alienware™ OptX™ AW2310


könnt ihr mir besonders empfehlen? Besonders auf den Ghosting effekt lege ich werte, da dieser doch sehr nervig ist und zwischen 15 u. 100% Tiefeneffekt doch ein sehr großer unterschied sowie feeling liegt^^


Danke schon mal für eure Antworten 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Whitey (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

leider hab ich mit meinem 2233rz noch keine 3D erfahrungen sammeln können, aber laut Tests ist es momentan der beste 3D Monitor auf dem Markt was schlieren und Coronabildung angeht, somit kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es mit einem andern Monitor besser wird.

Ps: Da du ja einen 2233rz hast könntest du mir bitte bei meinem kleinen Problem helfen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/105047-alle-samsung-2233rz-besitzer-bitte-um-hilfe.html


----------



## Superwip (14. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dieses Problem bei meinem Acer GD245HQ jedenfalls nicht beobachten...

Bei der Auswahl eines eventuellen neuen Monitors sollte man jedenfalls auch diesen in Betracht ziehen:

ViewSonic V3D241wm Test 3D-Monitor

-Full HD
-120Hz
-LED Backlight
-24 Zoll

Er wird/ist damit der bis dato größte 120Hz Monitor und auch der einzige mit LED Beleuchtung

Er ist leider noch nicht auf dem Markt, sollte aber demnächst erscheinen; einige wichtige technische Daten, wie etwa die Art des LED Backlights (Local Dimming?) sind leider noch offen


----------



## unti20 (14. Juni 2010)

Hm ok, denn es wundert mich schon dass ich so heftige ghosting effekte habe ... ist nicht wirklich schön wenn man in einem spiel in den himmel schaut und 3 sonnen sieht xD 

ist auch ganz schön zu beobachten -> wenn ich die tiefe von 100 immer weiter runterdrehe sehe ich wie das bild ganz schön in der grafik verschwindet..... bei min. 15 % ist dann alles verschwunden, wäre vll jemand so freundlich und würde das ausprobieren (sofern jemand noch diesen monitor besitzt), denn evtl. ist es ja wirklich ein produktfehler und man kann ihn reklamieren... (insofern das ein reklamierungsgrund ist)


----------



## Whitey (14. Juni 2010)

Hast du bei allen Spielen so extreme Ghosting effecte?

Hier ein Link zum Englisch sprachigen Nvidia Forum:

Ghosting 2233RZ Fault? - NVIDIA Forums

Dort nehmen es manche wahr, für andere hingegen ist es gänzlich unsichtbar,  wiederum andere schieben es auf die unterschiedlichen kompatibelitäten der Spiele.

Hier ein Link zu einem Test der aber mit vorsicht zu genießen ist, da wirklich sehr viele Rechtschreibfehler enthalten sind:

Samsung SyncMaster 2233rz - DigitalVersus

aber immerhin wird auch hier von einem geringen Ghosting effect gesprochen.


----------



## unti20 (14. Juni 2010)

ja die testberichte waren mir bekannt, geringes ghosting ist ja nicht so tragisch - hab ich auch bei 15% Tiefe, doch wenn ich hald die Tiefeneinstellung hochschraube dann wirds extrem.... und genau das wundert mich, denn bei 80-100% ist der Ghosting Effekt so extrem sichtbar, dass gänzlich alle spiele die eine sehr helle umgebung haben unspielbar werden.


----------

